# Serpent mini



## antonherbst (11/11/16)

Hello to all. I have just recently purchased myself this little rta. I coiled my own. Wicked it on my own but what i cant seem to find an explanation to is the following. Sometimes if i drag it feels like hot spatter on the inside of my mouth. What could be the reason for this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (11/11/16)

antonherbst said:


> Hello to all. I have just recently purchased myself this little rta. I coiled my own. Wicked it on my own but what i cant seem to find an explanation to is the following. Sometimes if i drag it feels like hot spatter on the inside of my mouth. What could be the reason for this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choice 

It could be a number of things.

-Perhaps your wick isn't packed tightly enough through your coil.

- Maybe you don't have enough wick at the bottom so the cotton is becoming too saturated with liquid and so it's spitting back.

What build are you currently running?



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (11/11/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/11/16)

@antonherbst - this is what they call "spitback", it could be caused in my mind by two things - your wicking or the specific juice that you are using. Try using a *bit* more wick when you build to see if that sorts out the problem. 

Also could you post pics in this thread of your build - this will really help us establish what the cause could be.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/11/16)

@antonherbst - just a question, what cotton are you using?


----------



## Anneries (11/11/16)

Not an expert here, but with the twisted wire you used AND the spaced coils you wrapped, the popping noise you hear and the "spitback" you experience is normal. 

Great choice on the RTA! IT is a keeper. Even with the one's I have, I am still contemplating getting myself one, that I can leave the wife's alone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/11/16)

@Chukin'Vape. I am using cotton bacon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/16)

@antonherbst I'm currently using my Serpent Mini 22 and I have a 7 wrap Ni 80 24g tight coil (3mm) with Cotton Bacon and it's close to perfect with no spit back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/11/16)

@antonherbst - Then you are set. On your next build try a smaller diameter build - and get those wires close to each other, use a bit more wick - see if this sorts you out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (11/11/16)

Okay so what i can take from this is that i need to wrap my coil closer together and the spit back will stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antonherbst (11/11/16)

This is what i have configured for this build and thanks for the advice and input on this so far. I really do love the serpent mini 22mm. Its amazing easy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/11/16)

Also the twisted wires are a bit more prone to spitback - but I think you can lessen the spitback by wrapping the wires closer together. That wick looks over saturated. Perhaps the spitback will go away after a bit of vaping.


----------



## Nailedit77 (11/11/16)

Just coiled and rewicked, .36ohm @


40w and its awesome. 3mm, 3 wrap alien wire

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/11/16)

@antonherbst - silly question, you did post that build to get a even glow before you put the wick in and juiced it up?


----------



## antonherbst (11/11/16)

Jip i did look for the even glow before. Then waited till it was cooled down and wicked and now vaping. The spitback seem to have stopped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/11/16)

antonherbst said:


> Jip i did look for the even glow before. Then waited till it was cooled down and wicked and now vaping. The spitback seem to have stopped.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup - I literally think its just a matter of the wick that got over saturated when you juiced her up. It happens. Enjoy the vape!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/16)

@Chukin'Vape , where are you from? CT ?
Wont you edit your location setting for us? It just says South Africa
(You can just hover over your name in the top right, then "personal details" then edit the location field)


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/11/16)

Silver said:


> @Chukin'Vape , where are you from? CT ?
> Wont you edit your location setting for us? It just says South Africa
> (You can just hover over your name in the top right, then "personal details" then edit the location field)



Done!! - Thanks for the heads up @Silver, I'm from Randburg (Gauteng) - sorry for the confusion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Done!! - Thanks for the heads up @Silver, I'm from Randburg (Gauteng) - sorry for the confusion.



No prob
Thats great!
Hope we will see you then at the JHB Vape Meet on the 3rd Dec...


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/11/16)

Silver said:


> No prob
> Thats great!
> Hope we will see you then at the JHB Vape Meet on the 3rd Dec...


Will definitely be there - looking forward to meet the Joburg Vape Squad #BOOOYAAAAH

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (11/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Will definitely be there - looking forward to meet the Joburg Vape Squad #BOOOYAAAAH



Marvellous!
See you there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (12/11/16)

Desperately want one of these unfortunately just outside of my budget ATM but soon.


----------



## Polar (18/12/16)

Strontium said:


> Desperately want one of these unfortunately just outside of my budget ATM but soon.


It's the bom, everything else is being neglected... I just want my Sm25!


----------



## Strontium (18/12/16)

Polar said:


> It's the bom, everything else is being neglected... I just want my Sm25!



Yep, got myself a SM22 and initially I hated it, everything tasted like shit and I couldn't figure out why. And then slowly all my juices started tasting better until now they're perfect.
Only thing I can think of is that the tank must have been dirty/oily when I bought it.
I love my little sm22 now.


----------

